# breeding?



## raykeown (Mar 8, 2004)

I think my reds bred, but im not sure.....It all happened while I was at work. I did a water change and for like 3 days after my reds were SUPER aggressive towards each other. I have major fin nips and scale nips. I come home from work and they have cut one of my plants to the roots and one is guarding that spot for there lives. Constantly swimming in a tight circle over one spot and the other four are bunched up in the opposite corner. When I did my water change the ph was at around 5.9. I had been on vacation for two weeks and it had dropped that low from 7.2. That was 4 days ago. My water tonight is 7 dead on. Where it always is. Im not sure why the ph dropped its usually a solid 7. The lowest it has ever got was 6.8 and the highest ever was 7.1. This tank has been running like that for 6 or 7 months. No problems ever. I took a spot light to the circle spot and can see no eggs or fry. The one has been guarding the spot for about 8 hours now.


----------

